#ubuntu-zh 2011-08-15
<poikges> hi all
#ubuntu-zh 2011-08-16
<zes> 刚接触ubuntu 大家多多指教！
#ubuntu-zh 2019-08-15
<Guest26920> hello
<Guest26920> bye
